# Help Needed



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I went through a haunted hay ride this past year that had red and green pin-point lights that burst through the trail and into the trees. Would anyone know how this lighting works or where you can find out more about it? I am sorry I am so vague in describing but it was an awesome effect and I would love to have something similar. It was at a pro-haunt in KY calle Talon Falls.
THanks!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe fibre optics, but it's tough to guess with so little information.
Has anyone else been to this haunt and seen the effect PeeWee is describing?
Photos or more info would be a great help.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

As stated in the other thread, this sounds like a red green laser.
Got any other details to help us guess?


----------



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

PeeWee are you talking about volumetric lighting like this?:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_JfSgdhRZ4...nbeams,+Olympic+National+Park,+Washington.jpg


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Let me research somemore where I can verbalize what I saw. I know you guys will know if I can just give somemore description. So far it isn't what has been talked about on this thread. I will keep looking...and I appreciate you guys trying to help.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at this
http://www.pssl.com/Chauvet-Scorpion-Storm-FX-DMX-Red-Green-Laser
There are probably videos of it on Youtube so that you can see some of what it does.
Your description sounds like what they describe as some of it's possibilities.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

FOUND IT I think! Right under my nose...http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/hpi-laser-kaleidoscope-green/

This is on my wish list.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

This one sounds more like what you described in your initial post.
http://www.spirithalloween.com/deta...roductID=30CD9C83-5FB2-47E0-9D69-FD194AD6E59E


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Woah! - that is a neat effect, but 80-120 bucks?? If a DIY project is acceptable, a person might be able to duplicate that pretty closely with a $20 laser diode and a few bucks worth of diffraction grating material. Or if you really want to get fancy...






(perhaps best viewed with sound off!)


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you talking about something like this:


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Never mind. I just realized you were talking about something completely different. Still a great tutorial though.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

VERY good tutorial, and I so wish I was that talented. I thank you both for sharing.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

PeeWee, did the lights sweep/move from the trail to the trees while you watched?


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes Fontgeek they did! Will this thing do that?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

How big was the beam light. It could have been a moving head fixture from the stage lighting industry.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

It came across a narrow trail and lighted up some trees, swirling all around looking oh so awesome and creepy at the same time.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Kelly, I don't know if that unit has a servo to make it swivel, their description leaves a lot to be desired, but I have a big shop near me that has all of this kind of stuff, and some very smart people working there, so the more I know up front the easier it is to find just what you are looking for.
The actual projection capabilities on that unit look pretty cool though.
Part of the end formula for you to use one is to know if and how you would project it from, and how far you would need to project it (from the tree to the ground where you want it seen.).


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Intrigueing, Peewee, can you draw a "map/layout" of the direction of the light source and pattern of light and post it as an image. It might help to pinpoint the way it was done. 
Just as a note. I was in Spencers Gifts the other day and they have quite a few lasers for a reasonable price. Put behind bushes or tall grass and shot through a fog bank gives a pretty creepy alienesque look.


----------

